# The ISS and Stargazing



## Quokka (Feb 25, 2008)

I've always loved stargazing and can still remember looking up at the stars as a kid with Jeff Wayne's _War of the Worlds_ playing on my walkman. Having said that I've never been able to identify more than a couple of constellations and lately I've been wanting to spend some time learning a bit more about it (like I need another hobby ). Not just how to identify and name the constellations but also how everything moves about and how the 2D image relates to the 3D reality.

Tonight as I was walking along the beach I saw a really bright object cross the sky. It was noticably brighter then any star as it passed over me from the NW and within a few minutes was low in the SE where it seemed to move a lot slower (I know that's a perception thing) and got quite dim, although living on the west coast I was now looking back into some street lights.

My first thought was that it was the International Space Station, so when I got home I checked the NASA web site and sure enough it passed overhead at 8:46pm from NW to SE and was visible for 6 minutes. The funniest thing is I was chatting to my dad on Saturday about stargazing as he's thinking about getting a telescope. I had mentioned the ISS, the NASA site I had found a few months back (which calculates when the ISS and other objects are visible from your location) and that I had heard that when it was completed the ISS would be the brightest object in the night sky barring the moon, also that I had no idea how bright that meant.

Having completely forgotten about the conversation I was stoked to see the ISS tonight completely by chance . I'm curious does this match what other people have seen? and considering that with a good personal telescope it's possible to make out the rings of Saturn (anyone know is that the mid-range or my-children-don't-eat kind of good?) how much of  the shape/details can you see through various telescopes?


----------



## MG1962 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes the ISS is always a wonderful, and bright object - It is worth watch the NASA site for shuttle missions. Apparently seeing the ISS while the shuttle is docked is rather wonderful

As with telescopes - the best scope is one you will use. Get in touch with a local astronomy group and go to one of their observing nights - You will get to see a variety of instruments get advice and see how each scope compares. Different scopes do different jobs well - So a lot depends on what interests you in the sky


----------



## Nik (Feb 26, 2008)

Also, try to grab some monthly mags like Sky & Telescope, Astronomy, Sky at Night etc...

A lot depends on your budget (time + money) and your access to 'dark skies'. You may find a local Astronomy society that can provide valuable advice, shared instruments and superb viewing. If you can find a safe, dark area with clear skies, then borrowed binoculars (or spotting 'scope) and an inexpensive star-guide will let you roam the heavens.

What you *must* avoid are tacky little 'scopes with over-hyped magnifications, fuzzy, un-aligned optics and wobbly mounts...

There are several free planetarium programs about, plus some that range from 'budget' up to 'professional observer' quality with massive databases, minor-planet ephemerides, session-planning, GoTo output etc etc. 

Whatever hardware or software appeals, I suggest you stick to binoculars and a star-guide until you've been to a couple of star-parties, counted some shooting-stars and spoken to a bunch of keen amateurs.

Oh, and never, ever look at or near the Sun with naked eye or 'scope unless you have a genuine solar-filter *and* know exactly what you are doing.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies I think I will go to one of the astronomy meetings, I know there's some in Perth that encourage new people to turn up and have a look. I've got a basic star guide but so far I havent been able to match up what I see, so hopefully even one night to be able to recognise a few points would be enough to get me started. I really need to get myself a red filter for a light as at the moment I'm going back and forth looking at it, which isn't ideal for night vision. 

The one thing I do have is easy access to safe, dark locations, the beach I walk along has some nice areas well away from any lights so a late night walk with some binocolars etc in a backpack might be a good and there's lots of bush land only a short drive away. There's a place called whitehills that has one tiny little hill that pokes up above some fairly flat land and the nearest house or street light is miles away so maybe I'll take a drive out that way.


----------



## MG1962 (Feb 27, 2008)

For matching up the sky - Look up what constellation Jupiter is in for instance, then go outside and look at Jupiter and the surrounding stars - Knowing that it MUST be the constellation makes lining up the patterns a little easier. Mind you some constellations never make sense - Aries is a prime example all you can do is figure - I know Aries is there because it is near XYZ lol


----------



## mosaix (Feb 27, 2008)

Saw it last Autumn over the UK followed shortly after by one of the shuttles (can't remember which one). 

The two things that struck me were 1) how fast they were going and 2) how bright they were.

I seem to remember that there was a thread on here at the time.

Edit:http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/39917-international-space-station-over-uk-tonight.html


----------



## gully_foyle (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Quokk,

Before children I was an avid amateur astronomer. So here's my tips.

First off, this is a great website: Heavens-Above Home Page, it lists all the major visible satellites and when to see them, as well as the ISS and any ISS shuttle couplings. It also has iridium flares. Iridium satellites were put up there in the late 90's for the iridium phone network. They are low orbit, so they tend to be very bright, and quite often will flash or flare when they reach full illumination. They also flare during the day time, which can be a neat trick to impress your friends, pointing up in the sky just as they flare.

A good planetarium program is what you need for learning your constellations.  The best one in my book is SkyChart III - Southern Stars Systems - SkyChart III. You can set it to your location and time and it will tell you exactly what is in the sky and where.

A trusty pair of 50mm binoculars are a great way to start, you can see the moon, and can make out lots of clusters and nebula (look at M42 in Orion's Belt for the best one).

We started off with a 4.5 inch newtonian telescope. Reasonably cheap. Then my friend got an 8 inch Meade Schmidt telescope, with autofind. You just put the name of the object in, and it finds it. An amazing view. These things cost a bit of money (about Aus $5000).

But, if you just want to look, but want a good look, then a Dobsonian telescope is the go. You can get 10 or 12 inch ones for about $1K and the view is magnificent. But you can't track with them and that means you can't take photos using them.

Let me know if you need any other advice. 

Gav


----------

